

See who's buying drugs, booze, and sex on Venmo - cmb320
http://www.vicemo.com

======
bruceb
I don't think people realize how public their venmo transactions are. That
being said most of these are jokes.

This was my favorite:
[https://venmo.com/story/p/1UwfC](https://venmo.com/story/p/1UwfC)

